# Sandpaper Jig



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is a jig that I use to cut sandpaper. It's made from a hack saw blade and a piece of plywood.  The blade is attached with two screws and there is a small washer on each end under the blade to give it a little lift

Lay the paper on a table, hold the blade down and rip...


----------



## bnoles (Mar 2, 2006)

Now Ron, that is a very useful tip.  Thanks a bunch and I'm on my way to the shop with print out of this in hand [^]


----------



## Ligget (Mar 3, 2006)

The simple ideas are the best![][] Thanks for sharing Ron![]


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 3, 2006)

Been using a jig like this for years.  They never wear out.  I have the plywood premarked for the sheet size of the two sanders I use as well as my sanding block.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 3, 2006)

Bill I've made this years ago too.

If you look real close to the picture you will see a backstop and under the paper another stop that you can't see. These two stops are used to aid in sizing sandpaper for my 1/4 sheet sander.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 3, 2006)

Ron,
Any chance of a tutorial on exactly how you made this? LOL[][]


----------



## chigdon (Mar 3, 2006)

That really is an excellent and wonderfully simplistic idea.  I will be duplicating soon.


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 1, 2006)

I like it.  Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 1, 2006)

Within the last 3 or 4 weeks there was an episode of Ron Hazelton's "House Calls" show on PBS that showed a jig very much like the one above.  I imagine that would be real handy for someone who uses a lot of sandpaper.  Thanks for posting, Ron.


----------

